# What's Best Strut Rub Solution



## AGR81 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Folks,

It seems at 9000 miles, the car is starting to dart when I hit bumbs, potholes, etc. After jacking it up and crawling under it, I have indeed encountered the dreaded strut rub. I need some advice from some suspension experts in this area.

I have searched GTO forums over the last 3 days reading on the strut rub issue....but I can't seem to find a "silver bullet" solution. What are most folks doing with this?

Re-Alignment at dealer? , Grinding some of the spring bucket off? , Installing spacers?, Going with smaller tires 235/45/17? , Or going with different offset wheels and staying with the 245/45/17?

I've seen all this solutions offered, but can't find which one is considered "the" solution for a stock suspension. (and I want to keep the suspension stock...just want to solve strut rub issue once and for all)

I've read in other forums that Pontiac issued "revised settings" on front end. Does that cure it, or do I need to look at grinding, spacers, or aftermarket wheels or smaller tires?

I have an appointment with my dealer Friday morning for a re-alignment. I told the service manager about the well known "strut rub" issue and told him I had it.....I got a pause and blank stare. I don't think dealers know ANYTHING about these cars due to their low production. I think this forum is the premier knowledge base for these cars....Dealers should be reading our forums to really know what's going on with these cars.

I want to be armed with as much information as possible when I visit dealer Friday. And I'd like some opinions of what else I should look at after this (wheel-tire change, grinding, spacers, etc) as I have little confidence in dealers ability to repair this situation.

Thanks for any help


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*What I did*

The inside of my front passenger side tire was rubbing on the strut. The inside of the tire was also noticably worn (not from rubbing the strut, but from to much negative camber). I had it re-aligned, now I can see that the tire is farther away from the strut. The car tracks nice and straight, until I hit the slightest imperfection in the road, even highway rain grooves. It then feels loose and a bit unstable. I suspect that camber setting needs to be revised to improve the feel of the car, perhaps a happy medium (too much negative = tire wear and strut rub) (too close to positive = poor tracking\handling). I am taking mine back to the alignment shop on Saturday for a checkup. My current camber settings are - 

LF before = -.4
LF after = -.1
RF before = -.7
RF after = -.1

I think I am gonna have it set to -.4 LF and RF.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

If ANYONE has info on this, then I need to know as well. I've got 11,000 miles on my '05 and I'm ready for my third alignment - all from the dealer. 

Problem seems to be worse if I take a long trip. Tampa to Miami and back has caused me to get both of the alignments. By the time I ran 700 miles continuously the steering wheel was just plain cocked to the left.

Have an appointment next week with my dealer and if this is something that should be known then I'd like to not have pay for another alignment if it's covered.

Same issue with tracking in even the slightest road grooves.

HELP


----------



## AGR81 (Sep 8, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> If ANYONE has info on this, then I need to know as well. I've got 11,000 miles on my '05 and I'm ready for my third alignment - all from the dealer....By the time I ran 700 miles continuously the steering wheel was just plain cocked to the left.
> 
> Have an appointment next week with my dealer and if this is something that should be known then I'd like to not have pay for another alignment if it's covered.
> 
> ...


Well guys, after talking to my service manager again, and googling the fool out of this here's my plan...

First...My Serv Manager says "just about anything" is covered in the firs 12,000 miles. He thinks they can get this alignment in under warranty. So we're shooting for that.

Second....After the alignment (which I am going to get before and after sheets on and try to get as close to 0 camber as I can) I am putting car in my shop and jacking it up and grinding off some of the spring bucket where it was rubbing. What I grind off...I am painting white, so I can check it.

Hopefully the alignment and grinding will solve the problem....until my tires are worn out....When I replace tires (probably in about a year) -- I am going with Holden's original tire size of 235/17---maybe even 225/17's (rather than our 245's) and I will get another alignment then at the tire shop on my dime to compensate for the smaller tire.

I have rejected the idea of spacers...as our cars are 5X120mm (which is 5X4.72) lug pattern, and spacers aren't plentiful. 5X4.75 isn't quite close enough.

That's my plan for now anyway.


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*A bit of negative camber did the trick*

Well, I am so glad I took it back to have the alignment revised. The tech adjusted the camber, went from -.1 to -.4 and the car feels much better, especialy on the highway. It is not as prone to dart left or right due to rain grooves or road imperfections. Yes, now I need to keep an eye out for the strut rub.


----------

